# (temporary) summer rehoming for 2 boys (MN/IA)



## centennial (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi there, 

I am currently studying abroad for the semester, and my (ex)boyfriend has been taking care of our two male rats, Ziggy (~1 yr old) and Robot (~6 mo old). However, he has recently decided to take an internship in Shanghai this summer and I am staying here in Europe until the end of July. Thus, I am looking for a home for them from mid-May until early August. 

I am willing to lend my single Critter Nation cage and pay for food, bedding, etc. for the whole summer. They are both incredibly sweet, adventurous little dudes and I love them <3 and I just want the best for them while I'm away. 

I have been asking around my friends to see if anyone can take care of them for me, but frankly I don't trust many of them with my boys. I think that in a pinch, I could ask my dad and he would agree (reluctantly) but I doubt he would ever play with them. 


Some photos of them: 
Ziggy: 
http://i.imgur.com/uuN8t9c.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/B546DCA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ZGw4pQU.jpg

Robot: 
http://i.imgur.com/6hpDMIb.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/6hpDMIb.jpg
(I cant find any of robot all grown up--he is just as big as Ziggy now! I can ask the ex for some recent photos, I'm sure he has some)

Thanks, 
Sydney


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whereabout are you located?


----------



## centennial (Aug 28, 2012)

I am originally from the SW suburbs of Minneapolis, but the rats are currently with the ex in Ames, IA. He/my dad can help with transportation if necessary.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I wish I could help but I'm going to be gone for six weeks this summer and can't take any more rats with me.  otherwise it would be perfect as I'm in Ames. lol.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in Madison, WI, which according to google is a 4.5 hour drive from Ames. I couldn't do any driving to get them myself, and I know it's not the shortest drive, but if no one closer can help I'd be happy to.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

